# 6th Street Boat accident



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Anyone know what guide service it was? They can use the log excuse but they were to close and the log had been there for a few days. Buddy said it swung out into there anchor rope and slung them into the dam. Lucky to be alive for sure. They dont show in that video that the guy was under the boat trapped for over a minute.


----------



## mondrella (Dec 27, 2001)

Was not a guide service. It was 3 young guys. I use to take one of them fishing when he was a young kid.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

mondrella said:


> Was not a guide service. It was 3 young guys. I use to take one of them fishing when he was a young kid.


They got lucky no one drowned. It sucks to see it happen when some one does.


----------



## steeler (Mar 11, 2010)

They must have been close enough to the dam for the log to catch their anchor line and the log getting pulled back to the dam. I have seen boats anchor as close as 10 ft to that dam.

People on boats by that dam must understand that in the spring or whenever the river is high a lot of debris floats down including an entire tree. Even if you are not that close to the dam they must be prepared to haul a$$ when that log/tree comes floating their way. The Grand, especially by the dam, cannot be taken for granted.


----------



## John Dumbra (Aug 8, 2017)

I would keep a knife in pocket at all times,esp. when we would have the January thaw in the river, when everyone would start vertical jigging, cause there would be times i would anchor, then there would be ice floating down the river at times, always keeping eye on them, never no when a big chunk of ice could catch your anchor rope, and if the anchor holds, I would think its possibly your boat could drag under, or if your anchor gets hung up on something, you should always have something, sharp enough that can cut through a rope, whenever out in a boat.


----------

